# Adding a Deck Gate



## briancs1981 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am a new home owner and would like to add two gates on a pre-existing deck so that I can enjoy sitting outside with my new dog without having her run around like nuts (considering we don't have a fence yet). I intend on putting in two simple Z framed gates.

The deck itself connects directly with the house, and the walkways off the deck on either side are also congruent with the house. As you can see with the photos I have included:



















My question is how would I go about building a support post and connecting it to the siding. The gates would be supported/hinged on the large posts, and the latch would be on the support. Is this even possible, or would it be easier to maybe put in a foot latch, so I am not drilling into the side of my house???


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I would use the existing deck post for the gate - if strong enough
Then a block/latch on the house to secure the gate
You need to have it swing in towards the deck
A swing out would require a 3' landing


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They have friction gates you can use. Sort of like what you use for a kid to keep them from falling down the stairs. My daughter in law has some that has a built in swinging gate in the unit. At this point it's more for the dogs then the kid as he's only a few months old.
If it's temporary, this might work for you.
Ron


----------



## jmtrentsr (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the exact same setup as you do (other than the fact that my deck is green, that could be a picture from my house).

I have a toddler and was planning to build a gate as well. My 4x4 end post can more than support it, and i have enough clearance for an in swing. 
I was thinking about using a 2x4 standing vertically against the house/siding to act as a stop/latch plate. I was going to notch the bottom so it rests half on the first stair and half on the deck, then toenail it to the deck floor as well as the first stair, and screw it horizontally into the first riser for extra support. I am not sure about how to secure it to the house. I was considering using a porch light mounting block near the top of the support (the ones that have jagged backs to rest flush against the siding), so I at least had a flat surface to rest the top against. 
I'm stuck at this point though, as that only gives the "illusion" of support; it's really hollow and if I screwed through it into the wall it would buckle. I thought i might be able to cut a square of siding out from behind the plate and use a small block of 1x to place behind it. I could then screw through the 2x4, the plate, the 1x and into the wall. A little silicone caulk around the plate and I'm done. 

It sounds simple but I'm hesitant to attack the siding in any way. I also have Wife Approval Factor to think about.

Anyone else out there have any thoughts?


----------



## ericksrm (Jan 20, 2014)

*Solution?*

Just curious, you guys have solutions to this problem? What did you end up building? I too have the exact same setup and am interested to hear about the gates you constructed.

Did you hinge against the house or the post? What kind of blocking against the siding did you go with?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can not (or more exactly should not) ever just drill or nail anything through the siding.
It compresses it and stops it from being able to expand and contract.
A few questions first, how wide is that opening?
How many step are there off the deck.
Reason I'm asking is it looks by the picture someone messed up when building the deck and the opening is already to narrow and there's no railing.
To attach something to the siding you need to add some siding blocks to have something to attach whatever it is to the siding. 
I add a piece of 3/4 whatever (it could be plywood, OSB, Advantech,) inside the siding block to make it stronger and to have something to attach the screws to.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Builders-Edge-Jumbo-Mounting-Block-001-White-130120001001/100684064#


----------



## jackmd1 (Jan 19, 2014)

joecaption said:


> You can not (or more exactly should not) ever just drill or nail anything through the siding.
> It compresses it and stops it from being able to expand and contract.
> A few questions first, how wide is that opening?
> How many step are there off the deck.
> ...


I concur with you 100%. Contraction of the stucco is going to be a problem when drilling a 4 by 4 inch post, unless a support block releases tension from the surface.

Given the situation, I'm inclined to use the existing pole of the deck for hinge support and use the siding to mount a gate latch.

All in all, the planning of the manner in which the deck was built was bad.

Regards,
Jack
Www.superhomeinspections.net
Www.superiorhomesolutions.net


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Vinyl siding should float and not be face nailed. 

But about the only way other than a compression gate as mentioned above is to cut 2 small blocks of treated wood and attach them to the siding near the floor and at the height of the rail to provide a surface for attaching a single 3/4" strike board. Then hinge the gate off the existing post. The lights mean the gate must swing outward and that poses some problems.

I used a rolling gate on my deck by combining a leftover section of wrought iron and rigid casters. We have a small dog so I also wove some black 12 gauge wire across the gate.

2 or 3 vertical slats were added to the inside of the top rail and secured to the floor so that the gate rolls under the top rail.


----------



## bcon (May 9, 2016)

Hello,

Sorry if my post doesn't provide enough detail, but I have pretty much the same situation on my deck. Does anybody know if a fence drop rod like the one in my picture below would be an option? I was thinking of attaching my gate to the existing deck post, then attaching this rod to my gate, having it drop into the deck. This would save me from drilling into my siding to attach a latch or putting up a support. I'm just not sure how strong of a hold this would be. Do you think it would support a toddler leaning on it?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

jackmd1 said:


> I concur with you 100%. Contraction of the stucco is going to be a problem when drilling a 4 by 4 inch post, unless a support block releases tension from the surface.
> 
> Given the situation, I'm inclined to use the existing pole of the deck for hinge support and use the siding to mount a gate latch.
> 
> ...


 Where do you see stucco?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

bcon said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry if my post doesn't provide enough detail, but I have pretty much the same situation on my deck. Does anybody know if a fence drop rod like the one in my picture below would be an option? I was thinking of attaching my gate to the existing deck post, then attaching this rod to my gate, having it drop into the deck. This would save me from drilling into my siding to attach a latch or putting up a support. I'm just not sure how strong of a hold this would be. Do you think it would support a toddler leaning on it?



For a 3-4' tall gate, I think it would be fine. I would consider adding an additional small block of treated wood under the existing deck board.

IMO, ff it happens to be a 2 story deck a toddler should never be out there alone.


----------

